# cutting plywood on a 45 with a router



## joe carter (May 8, 2005)

what is method for cutting a piece of plywood on the top edge for putting top and side together

thanks 
joe


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Joe,

You can use a 45 degree bit to cut a miter on a piece of plywood, but it doesn't always work that great. The veneer can occassionally fuzz or split, making a joint that doesn't look that great.

You can use a rabbet joint, which will hide all but a little end grain, which makes a fairly strong joint, or you can edge band the ply with hardwood, and miter the joint that way.


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

*Cutting plywood on 45 degree*

I built a simple jig, lake the boys on Router Workshop use, and it cuts plywood at a 45 just fine. Pretty simple to make; just a piece of anything cut at 45 on your table saw, or with a hand-held circle saw, then clamped to your table or screwed to a piece of 1/4 MDF or something similar. Clamp it to your table and use a trim bit (I used a 1 1/2"). Hard for me to explain, but trust me-if I can do it ANYBODY can do it.


----------

